# Anyone tried to SV  Canadian/back bacon ?



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2019)

I started this post  as a  question and then read Gary S had a post on SV and Canadian bacon,I have a batch in the brine and may go this route today. I'll post results!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 21, 2019)

Will the CB be cold smoked, then SV, then fried?


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> Will the CB be cold smoked, then SV, then fried?


AS, I have it in the smoker at 140 for a few hours and then I'm going to SV at 136 for 4 hours, fried before eating.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 21, 2019)

If its cooked already i am not sure how SV will add value.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> If its cooked already i am not sure how SV will add value.


AS, It is not cooked as I only have it in the smoker to dry for an hour at 130 and smoke for two hours at 140. It would be 3-4 more hours in the smoker to reach the desired IT temp of 142ish (still to be fried before eating). This method doesn't require me to probe or watch the meat as it is now in the SV and will be done at exactly 5:30. I'm getting my smokey flavor without haven't to guess when it's done and now I don't have to go back outside in the cold temps to tend my smoker .


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 21, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> AS, It is not cooked as I only have it in the smoker to dry for an hour at 130 and smoke for two hours at 140. It would be 3-4 more hours in the smoker to reach the desired IT temp of 142ish (still to be fried before eating). This method doesn't require me to probe or watch the meat as it is now in the SV and will be done at exactly 5:30. I'm getting my smokey flavor without haven't to guess when it's done and now I don't have to go back outside in the cold temps to tend my smoker .


Got you. I sometimes sous vide cold smoked chops then sear briefly in a pan.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 21, 2019)

Interested to see how the final texture is .


----------

